
Ask HN: Templates to build and sell Indie Apps – useful or not? - druid_salmons
Hey HN,<p>A friend suggested this to me - Canva for Apps.<p>Indie hackers are great at their core skill - but need help &#x2F; information in others.<p>Make a tool that can be used by an indie to build, launch and sell their app.<p>Other than writing code, which hackers can do, the tool should contain templates for everything else, and point to resources, tools.<p>Example:<p>Someone building a dating app will need to research the market, make designs, project manage the launch and iterate. People could use directional guidance on most of these.<p>So here I am, asking the foremost community of hackers in the world - do you think this is useful?
======
utkarsh_apoorva
It is not clear what exactly will the included in the app. Do you mean there
will be design templates, like Canva, or project management templates, like
Trello templates.

In the former case, I'd prefer Canva. The latter is interesting, but templates
did not exactly take off with Trello.

------
druid_salmons
Some help people? OP here.

